# pygmy yellowtail angelfish???



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok I have been looking for a dwarf angelfish after I lost a beautiful flame angelfish.. 

When I first saw this fish at LFS, I thought it was pygmy cherub angelfish and it was only $18.. So I thought " this is very good deal", bought it and put it my tank. 

After 30mins of watching this fish, I realize something is odd.. it turns out that this actually is pygmy yellowtail angelfish(different than cherub)... 

Does anyone have this fish? what's your experience with this fish? I know it's hit and miss on all dwarf angles but will this nip at corals or possibly clams?

I still love this angelfish so I would like to keep him. He/she is in RSM 130 with a pair of clownfish, a banggai cardinal, shrimp goby and a cleaner shrimp.


----------

